# FIRE WOOD



## riptheirlips (Jun 30, 2008)

This spring I thinned out a few trees. I cut the larger limbs 3-6 inch into firewood. I just gathered it up and put it in a large tote bag. There is not a lot, about 1/3 of a tote. Anyone wants it you can have it, I will lift the tote into the bed of your truck. Ogden area, send me a message and we can set up a time if your interested. There is some large old dead trees you can cut if you want to cut that all up.


----------

